# هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير) سنة 2011



## My Rock (31 ديسمبر 2010)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ​ 

يسرنا ان نقدم لجميعكم اطيب التهاني و الأمنيات بمناسبة السنة الجديدة سنة 2011
سنة جديدة سعيدة على الجميع، سنة البركات و الحصاد. باركنا يا رب في هذه السنة لتكون سنة إعلان لمحبتك التي تفوق كل فكر.



​


 
أحب إستغلال الفرصة لشكر اسرة الأشراف بكل أفرادها، على معونتهم و مساندتهم المستمرة للحفاظ على منتدى الكنيسة بأفضل صورة ممكن. الساعات الكثيرة التي يبذلها كل فرد في الإشراف جزائها عند الله الغني الذي يعطي و يبارك بحسب غناه.

شكراً للأحبة الأعضاء المحاورين و المباركين، المثابرين في دعم المنتدى في كل صغيرة و كبيرة،  يعجز اللسان عن وصف محبتكم و تعبكم في المنتدى، بالفعل يثلج الصدر عندما  يرى الشخص إلتحامكم و تعاونكم مع إدارة المنتدى من أجل الأفضل للمنتدى.  السنة الجديدة ستجلب لنا واجبات جديدة سنتعاون سوياً في تنفيذها.
اعضاء المنتدى الأعزاء، المنتدى يعمر و يكبر بكم و من خلالكم، فمع السنة  الجديدة نشجعكم على التواصل معنا لتكون سنة 2011 سنة الثمار في حياتنا و  حياتكم.

كتعبير بسيط عن فرحتنا بفرحة السنة الجديدة و ذكر ذكرى الميلاد المجيد، يسرنا ان نقدم لجميعكم هدية بسيطة من منتديات الكنيسة

هدية افتتاحية لسنة لجديدة​ 
الهدية عبارة عن 8 ملفات مسيحية​ 
الجزء الأول منها 4 كتب رائعة عن التجسد
​

تجسد ربنا يسوع، القديس اثناسيوس ( حمل من هنا )

​
ظهور المسيح المُحى، القديس اثناسيوس ( حمل من هنا )
​
تجسد الكلمة، القديس اثناسيوس (الترجمة الجديدة) ، مركز الدراسات الآبائية ( حمل من هنا )

​
شرح تجسد الإبن الوحيد، القديس كيرلس السكندرى ( حمل من هنا )


​
 
الجزء الثاني عبارة عن 4 ملفات صوتية لترانيم الميلاد

هل جئت ربي سيدي - زياد شحاته ( حمل من هنا )

من بعد سنين - حياة افضل ( حمل من هنا )
يسوع اسمه عجيب - حياة افضل ( حمل من هنا )
صار على الارض سلام ـ كورال ام النور ( حمل من هنا )

متطلعين لسنة جديدة مليئة بكل ما يفيد المستخدم المسيحي و الباحثين عن الحق. الرب يجعلنا كما في السنين السابقة، قادرين على الإستمرار في توفير أفضل مكان مسيحي و إجتماعي على الانترنت و مجاوبين كل سائل عن سبب الرجاء الذي فينا.

سلام الرب معكم جميعا و الرب يبارك حياتكم


----------



## روزي86 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يعوضكم دايما

حقيقي مجهود روعه 

ربنا يحافظ عليكم ويقوي الجميع علي الخدمه المتميزة

وكل سنة وانتم طيبين وبخير


----------



## dodo jojo (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشكور كتييييييييييييييير يا روك..لمجهودك..وشكرا كتيييييير لشكرك العظيم...احنا منستحقش كل ده..ربنا يبارككك ياروك..ويديك على قد تعب محبتك.*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا ع الهدية يا ماي روك
و بنعمة المسيح تكون سنة جميلة و احلى من السنة اللي فاتت
و سنة سعيدة في المسيح يسوع
بس متنسوش تلبسوا قميص واقي ضد الرصاص في قداس العيد ههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*كل سنه وانت طيب يا زعيم
وكل اعضاء منتدانا بخير
ويا رب منتدانا دايما من تقدم لتقدم
وميرررسى على هداياك الغاليه
تعيش وتهادينا وعقبال كل سنه ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 ديسمبر 2010)

ميييييييييييييييييييييرسى خالص ياروك
وكل سنة والجميع بخير
ويارب تكون سنة سعيدة علينا كلنا 
شكرااااااا على الهدايا الجميلة ياروك
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*كل سنة وجنود المسيح ينشرون نوره بين ظلمة العقيدة المحمدية

ولتكن نعمة المسيح هى سلاحنا

وليبارك الرب لماى روك على كل ما يؤديه لتقدم المنتدى*


----------



## girgis2 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*كل سنة وحضرتك وكل أعضاء ومشرفين المنتدى بخير*
*شكرااا عالهدايا*​


----------



## bob (31 ديسمبر 2010)

ميرسي كتيييييييييييييير ليك يا ماي روك و دايما ناشرين كلام المسيح 
و تردوا علي كل الاسئلة و الرد علي كل الشبهات


----------



## اليعازر (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*كل عام وأنت وجميع المشرفين واعضاء المنتدى بألف خير

أنا لي أقل من ثلاثة أشهر في المنتدى ...ولكنني أشعر أنني بين أهلي

سلام المسيح معكم جميعاً


وشكراً على الهدية يا زعيم.*


----------



## النهيسى (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*كل سنه وأنتم وكل شعب يسوع بخير
*​


----------



## fredyyy (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرًا روك على الهدايا .... ودي كلمات لكل إخواتي وحبايبي في المنتدي *


*مبروك علينا السنة الجديدة *

*وكل عمل لمجد الرب له بركة جديدة *

*هنقدم كلام يفرَّح ينسِّي الأحزان بحياة جديدة *

*ماشيين تحت راية النصر ولينا من الرب كلمات جديدة *

*تهدم أسوار الظلام تبني وتولد من جديد نفوس بحرية جديدة *


*كنت بكلِّم العام الجديد وبقول *


*إسمع يا عام يا جديد 

ستأتي وتجد في قلبي الرب عالي *

*أصله فاديَّ وفي عنيَّ هو وحده غالي *

*هو سيد علي بيتي وحياتي وعلى كل مالي *

*بحبه ومحدش يستاهل يتحب غيره ديمًا على بالي *

*مستني أشوفه ومجده يلمع وعلشانه يرخص كل غالي *

*معايا قولوا يا زمن عدي عشان أشوف صاحب القبر الخالي *

*هناك هدوس على الدهب وأسمع صوته تعالىْ في حضني يا غالي *



*:11: ***** :Turtle_Dove: *** :36_3_22: *** :Turtle_Dove_2: ***** :11:*​


----------



## marcelino (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*كل سنه والجميع بكل خير*​


----------



## صوت الرب (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*HhAaPpPpYy NeW YeaR*


----------



## H263786 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

سلام ونعمة 

مجهود كبير وشكراً على الهدية 

وكل عام وأنتم بخير

سنة طيبة ومباركة لجميع المسيحيين وفيها قد تتحقق أحلامنا 

والهدية غالية


----------



## ramzy1913 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

كل سنة وحضرتك وكل أعضاء ومشرفين المنتدى بخير
شكرااا على الهدايا
ياأجمل روك يازعيم الرب يباركك


----------



## ariangirgis (31 ديسمبر 2010)

My Rock قال:


> نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ​
> 
> يسرنا ان نقدم لجميعكم اطيب التهاني و الأمنيات بمناسبة السنة الجديدة سنة 2011
> سنة جديدة سعيدة على الجميع، سنة البركات و الحصاد. باركنا يا رب في هذه السنة لتكون سنة إعلان لمحبتك التي تفوق كل فكر.
> ...


كل سنة وانتم طيبين وانا سعيد انى انضميت ليكم وربنا يبارك عمل ايديكم:love45:


----------



## just member (31 ديسمبر 2010)

كل الشكر الك يا روك
وكل سنة وانت طيب وبصحة وسعادة بنعمة رب المجد يسوع


----------



## grges monir (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*سنة مباركة على جميع اعضاء منتدنا الغالى
ودائما بعون المسيح وجهود اعضاء المنتدى من ادارة واشراف ومحاورين ومباركين وغيرهم ينمو منتدانا ويكون منارة دائما لكل الناس
وسنة سعيدة وتهنئة منن القلب الذى يكن كل احترام وحب وتقدير لزعيم وصخرة منتدنا الغالى ماى روك*


----------



## جورج فارس رباحي (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*ألف شكر على الرسالة وعلى الهدية الرائعة *
*كل عام وأنتم بألف خير *
*الرب معكم*


----------



## الرب رايتي (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*كل سنة وجميعكم بخير وسلام متمتعين برعاية ربنا يسوع المسيح , والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم*​


----------



## ايمن نقولا (31 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا  لتعبكم ,,, و ربنا يعوضكم عن تعبكم


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*عام سعيد والمجد فى حياتنا يزيد*
*لتكن سنة مكقبولة للرب*​


----------



## petros Adam (31 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخوة المشرفين على موقعنا المميّز المحترمين 

أتقدم أليكم بأطيب التمنيات بالأيمان والرجاء والمحبة وهي التي تنشرونها في موقعنا هذا , سائلا الطفل الأله وبشفاعة والدته العذراء القديسة ومار يوسف البتول أن تكون السنة الجديدة ( 2011 ) سنة خير وبركات وتعزيز الأيمان المسيحي في مشرقنا الذي كان منارة نيّرة ليشعّ منها أيمان ربنا يسوع المسيح الى العالم كلّه,ونتضرّع الى الرب العزيز أن يحفظ مؤمنيه المسيحيين في هذا الشرق , ويمنحهم النعمة والبركة والقوة في نشر أسمه المجيد بين الأنفس التي لا تزال أسيرة للأبليس لتتحرر منه ولتتنعّم بالغفران الذي تمّ بدم فادينا المخلّص . 

بطرس آدم 
تورنتو - كندا


----------



## petros Adam (31 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخوة المشرفين على موقعنا المميّز المحترمين 

أتقدم أليكم بأطيب التمنيات بالأيمان والرجاء والمحبة وهي التي تنشرونها في موقعنا هذا , سائلا الطفل الأله وبشفاعة والدته العذراء القديسة ومار يوسف البتول أن تكون السنة الجديدة ( 2011 ) سنة خير وبركات وتعزيز الأيمان المسيحي في مشرقنا الذي كان منارة نيّرة ليشعّ منها أيمان ربنا يسوع المسيح الى العالم كلّه,ونتضرّع الى الرب العزيز أن يحفظ مؤمنيه المسيحيين في هذا الشرق , ويمنحهم النعمة والبركة والقوة في نشر أسمه المجيد بين الأنفس التي لا تزال أسيرة للأبليس لتتحرر منه ولتتنعّم بالغفران الذي تمّ بدم فادينا المخلّص . 

بطرس آدم 
تورنتو - كندا


----------



## Spiritual (1 يناير 2011)

Happy New year​
متشكرين على الهدايا


----------



## emadramzyaiad (1 يناير 2011)

كل سنة وانتم طيبن وبالف خير يا ماى روك


----------



## ابن الصوفانية (1 يناير 2011)

*معايدة*

بشفاعة والدة الأله فليضئ عامكم كله بزيت ايقونة سيدة الصوفانية


----------



## candy shop (1 يناير 2011)

كل سنه وانت طيب ياروك 

وكل المنتدى طيب 

وشكرااااااااا على الهدايا القيمه 

وعلى تعبك ومجهودك الجميل 

وعقبال كل سنه 
​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 يناير 2011)

المرة دى عربيات مفخخة​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 يناير 2011)

شكرا ماى روك للملفات الجميلة

كل سنة وانتوا طيبين يا اجمل منتدى

وسنة سعيدة عليكوا


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (1 يناير 2011)

Well don big brother all ways forward success after success we follow you God recompense


----------



## zama (1 يناير 2011)

كل سنة و حضرتك طيب  ..


----------



## dr_ph_minafawzy (1 يناير 2011)

rabbena ye3awwadkom >>> Happy new year


----------



## عماد+سامى (1 يناير 2011)

شكرااااا
 اعلم انك لانحتاج الى الشكر ولاكن هذا الشكر مطلوب فالسيد المسيح نفسه لم يكن ينتظر شكر من احد ولاكنه كان يسال عنه(لوقا 12:17ـ19)
- و فيما هو داخل الى قرية استقبله عشرة رجال برص فوقفوا من بعيد.
13- و رفعوا صوتا قائلين يا يسوع يا معلم ارحمنا.
14- فنظر و قال لهم اذهبوا و اروا انفسكم للكهنة ففيما هم منطلقون طهروا.
15- فواحد منهم لما راى انه شفي رجع يمجد الله بصوت عظيم.
16- و خر على وجهه عند رجليه شاكرا له و كان سامريا.
17- فاجاب يسوع و قال اليس العشرة قد طهروا فاين التسعة.
18- الم يوجد من يرجع ليعطي مجدا لله غير هذا الغريب الجنس.
19- ثم قال له قم و امض ايمانك خلصك.​


----------



## marqus (1 يناير 2011)

كل عام و انتم بالخير يا اعضاء المنتدى 
و الف شكر يا زعيم على هذه الهدية الحلوة
ليبارك الله فيكم
تحياتي


----------



## hanymanaa (1 يناير 2011)

شكرا ع الهدية يا ماي روك
و بنعمة المسيح تكون سنة جميلة و احلى من السنة اللي فاتت
و سنة سعيدة في المسيح يسوع


----------



## duosrl (1 يناير 2011)

حقيقي مجهود روعه 

ربنا يحافظ عليكم ويقوي الجميع علي الخدمه المتميزة

وكل سنة وانتم طيبين وبخير


----------



## ramy saba (1 يناير 2011)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبيتك وكل عام وكل المشرفين والاعضاء بالف خير وتكون سنة سعيدة على شعبنا القبطى بسلام ومحبه


----------



## hanymofeed (1 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذة الهدية القيمة ربنا يحافظ عليكم ويحمى شعبة من كل شرور دى اجمل هدية فى عيدميلاد سيدى وربى وحبيبى يسوع المسيح متشكر جدا ودئما وابدا ربنا موجود قادر ان يحافظ على كنيستة وابنائة دعواتكم لنا فى غربتنا


----------



## jesuslovesme (1 يناير 2011)

ميرسى جدا على الهديه وكل سنه وانتوا كلكم طيبين وبخير


----------



## بستان الكرز (1 يناير 2011)

شكرا الك
الرب يباركك و يحميك


----------



## suheir (1 يناير 2011)

شكرا على الهدايا وكل عام وانتم بخير  والرب يبارككم ويستخدمكم اكثر لخلاص النفوس الضائعة


----------



## nadeen (1 يناير 2011)

مشكور على تعبك


----------



## badie (1 يناير 2011)

وشكراً على الهدية يا زعيم


----------



## رشدي مراد (1 يناير 2011)

*هديه جميله ومقبوله منكم جميعا ربنا يعوض تعبكم ويزيد ثمر خدمتكم*​


----------



## elamer1000 (1 يناير 2011)

*الف شكر يا غالى*

*الرب يحفظك ويباركك*

*+++*​


----------



## صلاح الصفتي (1 يناير 2011)

لقد ذهب عام 2010 وجاء 2011 ولكن للاسف الشديد جاء هذا العام ليحمل الي العالم في لحظاتة الاولي اخبار العمل الارهابي والذي حدث في كنيسة القديسين بالاسكنررية فكان هذا العمل الاجرامي اولي جرائم العام الجديد ونتمني ان يكون اخر عمل ارهابي في عام 2011 ويجب علينا نحن شعب مصر مسيحي او مسلم ان يتصدي للاعمال الارهابية وكفي فتن ان المسيحي والمسلم في مصر اخوة واصدقاء بصرف النظر عن الدين  واقول للارهاب الدولي مهما فعلتم فان الشعب بجميع طوائفة متماسكين ومترابطين لانهم ادركوا الحقيقة 
       واخيرا نشارك الاخوة المسيحيين الاحزان فيما اصابهم وايضا المسلمين


----------



## ميناحنا2 (1 يناير 2011)

كل عـــــــــام وكــــــــــل المــسيـــــحــيـــن فــــى كـــل الــــعــــالـــم بـــخيـــــر


----------



## kalimooo (1 يناير 2011)

كل  سنة وانت سالم

ومنتدانا بخير يا زعيم

جزيل الشكر لمعايدتك القيمة

الرب يبارك ويزيد المنتدى تقدم

وكل سنة والجميع بخير


----------



## ميناحنا2 (1 يناير 2011)

كل عـــــــــام وكــــــــــل المــسيـــــحــيـــن فــــى كـــل الــــعــــالـــم بـــخيـــــر:smil6:


----------



## عادل نسيم (1 يناير 2011)

*شكراً لك أخي الزعيم 
علي تهنئتك الرقيقة وهدياك الكثيرة ربنا يسعد أيامك ويبارك في نشاطك الكبير ويقودك بنجاح لقيادة المنتدى الحبيب إلي التقدم والإزدهار 





*


----------



## alamal (1 يناير 2011)

*شكرا لكم والرب يحفظكم جميعا

احلى هدية استلمتها في هذا العيد منكم احبتي
عام جديد وسنة مباركة عليكم ... وفقكم الله ورعاكم

الامل​*


----------



## sindebad (2 يناير 2011)

شكرا  جزيلا


----------



## كوك (2 يناير 2011)

_*كل سنه وانت طيب *_


_*شكرا كتير يا زعيم *_

_*على الهديه*_​


----------



## الروح النارى (2 يناير 2011)

*شـــكرااا*

*ماى روك*

*وكل سنة وانت طيب*

*وارق التمانى بعام جديد*

*عام يسوده الحب*

*عام يسودة السلام*

​


----------



## ramzy1913 (2 يناير 2011)

شكراً لك أخي الزعيم 
علي تهنئتك الرقيقة وهدياك الكثيرة ربنا يسعد أيامك ويبارك في نشاطك الكبير ويقودك بنجاح لقيادة المنتدى الحبيب إلي التقدم والإزدهار


----------



## kloag (2 يناير 2011)

كل عام وكلكم بخير بمناسبة 2011


----------



## kloag (2 يناير 2011)

كل عيد وانتم بخير


----------



## kimo1961 (2 يناير 2011)

محتاجين ربنا يسوع المسيح هذة الايام فى ضيقتنا  
رجاء الصلاة لتمر الضيقة و صلاة لاهل الشهداء و المصابين
ربنا يصبرهم


----------



## gozefsophe (2 يناير 2011)

كل سنه وانت بخير وربنا يعوضكم  خير:act23::mus25::59:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## Nemo (2 يناير 2011)

الرب قادر يحمى شعبه


----------



## rana1981 (2 يناير 2011)

*شكرا يا روك
كل سنة وانت طيب​*


----------



## bashaeran (2 يناير 2011)

My Rock قال:


> نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ​
> 
> 
> يسرنا ان نقدم لجميعكم اطيب التهاني و الأمنيات بمناسبة السنة الجديدة سنة 2011
> ...


----------



## aly maher (2 يناير 2011)

اشكر المنتدى على الهدية الجميلة..وكل سنه وجميع اعضاء المنتدى الكرام بخير وسعادة..


----------



## MAJI (2 يناير 2011)

شكرا على الهدايا اخونا ماي روك
ربنا يبارك هذا المنتدى ويزيدو اكثر واكثر ليصبح الاول بين جميع المنتديات
هذا المنتدى له سحر خاص يجذب اليه الاعضاء والزوار لما يجتوي من مواضيع تثقيفية مفيدة للجميع مسيحيين ومسلمين وصابئة ولادينيين وغيرهم
نصلي ان الرب يستخدمه لمجد اسمه اكثر واكثر
وكل سنة والكل بخير
امين


----------



## fauzi (2 يناير 2011)

كل عام وانت بخير . سنة مباركة My Rock ولكل اعضاء المنتدى
شكرا على الكتب والترانيم
الرب يباركك


----------



## jojo_angelic (2 يناير 2011)

شكرااااااااا هديتك قيمة جــــــــدا 
                 وسنة جديده مباركة عليك يازعيمنا الغالي وعلى
                 كل اعضاء المنتدى
                 الرب يبارك كل خطواتك ويحمي المنتدى من كل شر  الاشرار
                 وليدوم صليـــــــب المســـيح عاااااااااااااليا


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (2 يناير 2011)

*كل عام وانت بخير . سنة مباركة استاذي العزيز My Rock ولكل اعضاء المنتدى
شكرا على الكتب والترانيم
شكرا على تعبك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## محمد696969 (2 يناير 2011)

كل سنه وانتو طيبين 
صدقونى اللى فجروا الكنيسه مش ممكن يكونوا مسلمين لان الاسلام لايدعوا للعنف كما يعتقد معظم المسيحين بتفسيراتهم الخطأ للقران والاحاديث النبويه
واى كان جنس اللى فجر الكنيسه فانتوا خليكم احسن منهم ونفذوا تعاليم انجيلكم 
احبوا اعدائكم احسنوا لمبغضيكم صلوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم لانكم هكذا تصبحون ابناء للرب
ام انكم تؤمنون بشىء وتنفذون شىء اخر
يا ريت كل المصريين مسلمين ومسيحين ينفذوا تعاليم اديانهم
وشكرا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يناير 2011)

*ميرسي يا زعيم*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## فادية (2 يناير 2011)

*ميرسي كتيييييييير يا روك ربنا يبارك حياتك *
*يا رب السنة دي تكون سنة كلها افراح سعادة ليك ولعائلتك وللبشر اجمعين*
*كل سنة وانت والمنتدى وكل الاعضاء مشرفين ومباركين وعاديين بالف الف خير*​


----------



## فادي البغدادي (2 يناير 2011)

*شكراً يا زعيــــــــــــــــم ..
كلك ذوق ...
سنة مباركة على الجميــــــــــــــــــــــع​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 يناير 2011)

هدايا فى منتهى الجمال ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 يناير 2011)

jesus son 261 قال:


> بس متنسوش تلبسوا قميص واقي ضد الرصاص في قداس العيد ههههههههههههه





حلوة الفكرة ديه برضه 
كاريكاتير ساخر و حلو جدا


----------



## metshoo55 (3 يناير 2011)

*انت رجائنا  ومعنا فى كل الضيقات*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 يناير 2011)

الف شكر يا زعيم على الهدايا الجميلة دي

كل سنة وانت طيب ​


----------



## بنت كلوج (3 يناير 2011)

كل لحظة ونحن بخير المسيح....الهدايا فعلا قيمة وغالية كمقدمها.....شكرااااااااااااااا وربنا يبارك كل القائمين على المنتدى وجميع الاعضاء الاخوة الاحباء الاعضاء...ربنا يبارككم جميعا


----------



## makram_nassif (3 يناير 2011)

ربنا يعوض تعبكم بكل خير . وكل عام وجميعكم بخير .
وتعزياتى لاهل الشهداء بالاسكندريه وانهم نالوا الملكوت كما ناله اللص اليمن فى كلمه واحده . كما ادعوا لاخوتى المجروحين الذين بالمستشفيات الشفاء العاجل .


----------



## عبد المولى (4 يناير 2011)

شكرا على الهدية الجميلة داة واحب اهنيكم بعيد الميلاد لسيدنا عيسى علية افضل السلام كل عام وانتم بخير وعيد سعيد ان ئاء الله تعالى


----------



## عبد المولى (4 يناير 2011)

كما اقدم التعازى لشهداء الكنيسة  التى حدثت بسبب الارهاب المتطرف


----------



## salah tamer (4 يناير 2011)

الرب قادر علي سحق كل اعداء المسيح  وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## soubhee (4 يناير 2011)

نعمة ألرب مع جميعكم أمين


----------



## flopater (4 يناير 2011)

*لا يستطيع احد ان ينزع فرحكم منكم*


----------



## hanan fahim (4 يناير 2011)

شكرا على الهدايا


----------



## flopater (4 يناير 2011)

*اكيد للرب خطة وهدف عظيم من اجل ان يسمح بمثل هذة التجربةالقاسية لشعبة في العيد ومن اهمها ان الرب يريد ان يري العالم المخدوع ذالك السلام الذي في المسيحية والمسيحيين وذالك الفرح الذي لا يستطيع احد ان ينزعة من هولاء الذين سفك دمهم الطاهر من اجل اسم المسيح ولك ان تنظر الي كل هولاء الجرحي وللسلام الذي يملاء وجوههم وفرحهم بتلك الماساه عالمين ان فرحهم عظيم*


----------



## وليد المغربي (4 يناير 2011)

*كل عام وأنت وجميع المشرفين واعضاء المنتدى بألف خير
*


----------



## ebn al baraka (4 يناير 2011)

كل عام والجميع بخير عام الشهاده والاستشهاد والبركات​


----------



## fammarcos (4 يناير 2011)

*   +++    **كل عام وأنت وجميع المشرفين واعضاء المنتدى بألف خير  +++
* 
                                                                                             :mus13:
*+++   الهدايا فعلا قيمة وغالية كمقدمها.....شكرااااااااااااااا وربنا يبارك كل القائمين على المنتدى وجميع الاعضاء  الاحباء ...ربنا يبارككم جميعا   +++*

*  الرب يعزينا  جميعا في فراق احبائنا من الاسكندرية          * :love45:     *:yaka:*


----------



## مورا مارون (5 يناير 2011)

ينعاد عليك بلصحة والحب 
والهمة دايمة لمجد  اسمه من خلال المنتدى او اي مطرح تاني بحطك الرب فيه
الرب يباركك ويبارك تعبك ​


----------



## christin (5 يناير 2011)

شكرا على الهدايا الجميله
والرب يعزي اسر الشهداء وكل المسيحيين


----------



## محمد اليمانى (5 يناير 2011)

:smil6:نحن اخواه ولا فرق بين مسيحى ومسلم نحنو مصرررررررررررررررين


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (5 يناير 2011)

اشكر كادر المنتدى على حرصها على الاعضاء وتذكرهم بهذه المناسبه العضيمه ولاده المخلص ولاده الحياة وكل عام والجمبع بخير


----------



## nassefebeid (5 يناير 2011)

كل عام وحضرتكم بخير


----------



## nonobibo (5 يناير 2011)

شكرا علي الهدية يا احلي منتدي


----------



## missorang2006 (6 يناير 2011)

*كل عام وانتوا بخير يا رب
وبإسم يسوع مصر والكنائس المصرية بحماية رب المجد
بصلاة العيد!!!
شكرا على الترانيم!!
ممكن تخبروني على البروفايل متى مواعيد الصلوات عشان نكون رافعينكم بالصلاة من الاردن بإسم يسوع*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 يناير 2011)

هدية مقبولة


----------



## امجداسحاق (7 يناير 2011)

شكرا كتير على هديتكم ومحبتكم ربنا يبارك حياتكم وكل عام وانتم بخير:smil6:


----------



## qwyui (7 يناير 2011)

كل عام وانتم بخير ومرسسسسسى على موضعتكم وايضا الفديوهات رائعة والرب ناصرنا


----------



## jhonstar (7 يناير 2011)

كل عام وأنتم بخير وشكرا على التهنئه
الرقيقه والتي أراها أنها تكريم
لكل عضو 
أتمنا من الرب أن يعيد العيد وكل عيد
بالمسره والسلام 
والوئام
7/1/2011​


----------



## sharsharl (7 يناير 2011)

اشكركم على الهداية الجميلة واطلب من سيادتكم ارسال لى على الميل الخاص بى اي كتب خاصة بالقديس حامى الايمان البابا اثناسيوس الرسول لاننى اعتبره من اكثر المحببين لنفسى بعد القديس الرسول يوحنا الحبيب - نعمة الرب مع جميعكم - الميل


----------



## BITAR (7 يناير 2011)

*كل عام والجميع بكل خير*​


----------



## louk (8 يناير 2011)

صلاة حارة من اجل شهداء كنيسة القديسين بالاسكندرية

تعالوا شاركونا وناخد بركة صلاواتكم

www.Yar3anY.com.chat.htm


----------



## louk (8 يناير 2011)

*صلاة حارة من اجل شهداء كنيسة القديسين*

صلاة حارة من اجل شهداء كنيسة القديسين بالاسكندرية

تعالوا شاركونا وناخد بركة صلاواتكم

www.Yar3anY.com.chat.htm


----------



## Bent el Massih (8 يناير 2011)

*ميرسي كثير على الهدايا الرائعة
الرب يباركك خدمتكم
وكل سنة والجميع بخير​*


----------



## عماد الحوت (8 يناير 2011)

كل عام و انتم جميعاً بخير


----------



## ramzy1913 (8 يناير 2011)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## ماهر كامل (8 يناير 2011)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القداله واحد امين


تعازيينا لكل مصرعلي كل شهيد وجريح من ابناء الكنيسه في مصر التي غدرت بينا من وعودها لينا باننا سنعيش في امان فيها كما وصي المسيح لاكن ابدا ابدا لن نترك ارضنا مصر التي تباركت بلمسيح والعذرا لن نترك ارضنا ابدا مهم حدث ليينا صدقوني لم تجدو مصر في اي دول العالم ممن فيها من البركه لكل القدسين وايضا اين نحنو من كل شهداء المسيح والمسيحيه اين مثلنا الاعلي (المسيح) صلب وتعزب اعظم العذبات ايين نحنو نشكر الله علي نعمته وايده دائما تعمل للخير                   ماهر كامل


----------



## jaky15791 (11 يناير 2011)

كل سنه و كلنا حضن يسوع فرحنين بحبه لينا


----------



## makram_nassif (12 يناير 2011)

كل سنه وجميكم بخير ولجميع مسحى العالم اقول لهم كل عام وجميعكم بخير ويارب يكون هذا العام عام يحمل كل الخير والهدايه للمتعصبين .


----------



## مرفت حمدى (14 يناير 2011)

اولا انا مسلمة وصدقونى انا حزينة لما حدث ولكن الذى فعل هذه الفعلة الشنعاء لايمكن يكون مسلم انتو ليه مصممين انه مسلم ومصرى بطلوا اشاعة هذه الفتن احنا عايشين فى منطقة مليان مسيحين اكتر من المسلمين  ولم نرى فرق بينا وبين بعض فى المعاملة ثم تعالوا هنا شوفو الكنائس مفتوحة فى اى وقت وشوفوا المساجد بتاعتنا بتنفتح ساعة الصلاة فقط ولايمكن تلاقى مسجد مفتوح بع العشاء يبقى مين اللى واخد حقه فى البلد دى ثم اللى عملت كده ايد خفية كل همها ان احنا نتلهى فى امورنا الداخلية ونشتبك معبعض وخلاص اربقى معقول انا وانت وانتى كل واحد ملهى فى اكل عيشه وتوفير حياة افضل لاولادنا هل عندنا وقت ندبر ونقتل ده للاسف مش فاضيين نهرش حتى اتقوا الله فى انفسكم اولا ثم فينا


----------



## ramzy1913 (14 يناير 2011)

سلام ونعمة://
اخت مرفت اهلا بيك اخت مسلمة احنا مش بنتجنى على حد احنا بنحلل اللى بيحصل لان فيه اميلات كتير على النت بتسب البابا وبتهدد وفيه فى الاسكندرية مظاهرات بتسب فى الباباشنودة وبيدوسوا على الصورة بتاعته يبقى احنا لازم نقر بان اللى عمل كده منهم محدش جالنا من برة كل ده من داخل مصر واللى عمل كده مصرى مش اجنبى وعموما احنا سايبين الامر لمن بيده الامر ربنا سبحانه وتعالى واشكرك على مداخلتك معنا ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك وارجو ماتكونش دى آخر مرة تدخلى معنا فى الحوار والسلام


----------



## malk86 (14 يناير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم                                                                                                                                                      السلام على من اتبع الهدى اقدم خالص العزاء الى الاخوه المسيحيين واريد ان اوضح الصوره لهم عن الاسلام وعن محمد النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم رسول رب العالمين خير من مشى على الارض الموصول بالسماء ان ما حدث بالاسكندريه لم يكن من المسلمين نحن شعب واحد وعندما فتح عمر بن العاص مصر كان المسيحيين يشاركون فى الحكم وكان لهم الامان ولم يحدث بين المسلمن والمسيحيين اى نزاع اما ما يحدث بمصر الان انها الفتنه حتى يستطع اليهود والامريكيين دخول مصر والتدخل فى شؤنها وكل عام وانتم بخير والمسلمين براءه من تلك الافعال والنبى صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يامرنا بذلك وما ارسلناك الا رحمه للعالمين ولم يامرنا القران الكريم بذلك وقال الله عز وجل  واتموا اليه عهدهم  ونحن نعيش منذ سنوات فى كل قريه وفي كل بلد لم يحدث شى فى امان نشارك بعضنا البعض فى الافراح والاحزان انا  محمد عطيه والله الذى لا اله غيره نحن المسلمن وانا واحد منهم حزين لما يحدث لكم و ليست من المسلمين


----------



## جورج فارس رباحي (15 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله كل إنسان واعٍ وحكيم بغض النظر عن معتقداته *
*الرب معكم*


----------



## madlenfahmy (17 يناير 2011)

مهما الظلم سود علينا لابد ان المسيح ينصرناويدافع عنا صلوا كثير لاننا في اخر الايام ولابد ياتي الاستشهاد


----------



## Mor Antonios (20 يناير 2011)

*اجمل هدية *
*ربنا يباركك يا ماي روك ويبارك الجميع*​


----------



## metshoo55 (21 يناير 2011)

هوذا على كفى نقشتك اسوارك امامى دائما
             ( كل اهل المنتدى بخير وسعادة )


----------



## metshoo55 (21 يناير 2011)

نرغب فى عودة عمر بن العاص مرة اخرى


----------



## madlenfahmy (21 يناير 2011)

كل عام وانتم ياصدفائي بخير وسعاده يامنتدانا الحبيب صلوا من اجلي


----------



## ramzy1913 (21 يناير 2011)

سلام ونعمة://
الرب معك يا اخت مدلين الرب يباركك ويفرح قلبك وصلوات جمبع مصاف القديسين والعذراء ام النور 




*

*


----------



## RAFAATMATRY (23 يناير 2011)

شكرا على تعب محبتكم وأرجوا أن تسامحونى لعدم الكتابة لأنى فى تجربة شديدة جدا
أرجو الصلاة من أجلى وسلامى لكل المنتدى والرب معكم


----------



## أهل الليل (23 يناير 2011)

:kap:كل سنة و أنتم طيبين 
أسفة على التأخير....:smi411:
أتمن لكل انسان يحمل في قلبه المحبة و السلام عام سعيد و عمر مديد كله فرح و سعادة 
ربنا يبارك أصحاب الموقع و المشرفين عليه و الأعضاء المميزون.
سلام​


----------



## ramzy1913 (23 يناير 2011)

سلام ونعمة://
اخى رافت الرب يباركك والعذرا ام النور تقف معك فى تجربتك وتقويك وترفع عنك كل ألم وصلواتنا ليك ودع الامر لمن بيده الامر
والاخت اهل الليل لاداعى للاسف كلنا أخوة وحمدلله على السلامة وكل سنة وانت طيبة


----------



## qwyui (24 يناير 2011)

يارب الكل يكون بخير وسعادة ومرسى على الهدية


----------



## الملكة العراقية (24 يناير 2011)

كل سنة والمنتدى والاعضاء بخير
وشكرا للهدية الرااائعة روك
ربنا يبارك حياتكم وتعب محبتكم​


----------



## emelioo (27 يناير 2011)

*كل سنة وحضرتك وكل أعضاء ومشرفين المنتدى بخير*
*شكرااا عالهدايا*​


----------



## جورج فارس رباحي (30 يناير 2011)

*كل عام وانتم بألف خير*


----------



## هانى حنا دوماس (5 فبراير 2011)

كل سنة وكل العاملين فى هذا المنتدى بالف صحة وسلام امين


----------



## mego5551 (29 يونيو 2011)

نعمة الله تكون مع جميعكم . آمين


----------



## جورج فارس رباحي (30 يونيو 2011)

*كل المحبة يمنحها الرب لإدارة ومشرفي الموقع *
*يسوع يُبارك خطواتكم ويحميكم*​


----------



## hanyvh (9 سبتمبر 2011)

سلام ونعمة الى امنتدى الكنيسة الجميل واكثر من رائع يا ماى روك والى اعضاء الكنيسة المباركة و كل سنة وجميع اولادك يا ربى بخير والرب يبارك حياتكم صور جميلة وأمال جديدة وسنة جديدة الرب يمنحكم سلام الرب هو السلام الحقيقى ونشكركم


----------



## hanyvh (9 سبتمبر 2011)

يارب اشكرك الى الابد على محبتك نحو اولادك وبارك كل من يعطى ويراسل أولاد المسيح احبائى كل كلمة من اولادك تدل على وصيتك المباركة انك يا سيدى الة محب للبشر واولادك محتجين اليك ضع يارب يدك الحانية عليهم احفظهم وكل سنة وكل منتدى المسيح بخير الرب يعوضكم تعب محبتكم


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

ميرسى على المعايده


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*نشكر الله اولا ومن ثم زعيمنا المحترم على هذه الكنوز القيمة التي اهديتها للكل والرب يبارك الكل*


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (19 سبتمبر 2011)

بجد تشجيع كبير من حضرتك ماى روك يارب نكون عند حسن الظن وهديتنا الكبيره هى العلو بالمنتدىكمان وكمان لان ده هو بيتنا


----------

